# excalibur al-1630-edpb, ford contour 2000 question



## petargreat (Jul 19, 2011)

I have installed this alarm after avistart failed after almost 10 years of usage.

However after installing excalibur now if i press start twice for remote start, instead of turning on remote start feature siren will be activated as long as the button is held, any hints ?

I have checked all wires numerous times, such as transmission neutral, closed hood, but still w/o much success.

also is there a pinout for 6 pin main wire harness ? The one that came in the installation manual is not quite clear

just plain and simple pinout with the diagram where each wire is clearly marked for its function.

also if i decide to use integrated relays instead of additional for locking and unlocking of the doors it is not quite clear for me how N/O input, N/C inputs and com output are connected ?

rest of the system should be working fine.

10x

petar


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If you press the start button once it should start the car, or press and hold it. I'm not sure as I don't have the instructions here and it has been a while since i install that unit.
If you can copy and upload the manual i can help you out better(just post it here).
N/O means normally open, N/C means Normally closed


----------

